# How collectable is the LED/Halogen A2 Aviator?



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm looking to start my flashlight collection (like I need another hobby ), and a friend has a new in box Surefire A2 LED/Halogen which I gather have been replaced buy the LED/LED A2's. It has been removed from the box, but includes the box, and paperwork which is all pristine. He wants to sell it. What should I offer him for the light, and is this a good start for a collection? Thanks.


----------



## Rat (Mar 9, 2013)

Pilot said:


> I'm looking to start my flashlight collection (like I need another hobby ), and a friend has a new in box Surefire A2 LED/Halogen which I gather have been replaced buy the LED/LED A2's. It has been removed from the box, but includes the box, and paperwork which is all pristine. He wants to sell it. What should I offer him for the light, and is this a good start for a collection? Thanks.



Hey Pilot welcome aboard
They are one of my favorites and if its the four flats version in mint condition then you have a very nice hard to find light. Great light to start a Surefire collection with. You will have all the SF collectors after it as you do not see many mint four flats. That's if it is four flats. Sorry I have 4 flats on the brain. The round version is also a great light.
Price all depends on the version. I just purchased a mint four flats green led today for $138.00 If its the round version I would offer around the $80-$100 mark.

cheers


----------



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

Rat said:


> Hey Pilot welcome aboard
> They are one of my favorites and if its the four flats version in mint condition then you have a very nice hard to find light. Great light to start a Surefire collection with. You will have all the SF collectors after it as you do not see many mint four flats. That's if it is four flats. Sorry I have 4 flats on the brain. The round version is also a great light.
> Price all depends on the version. I just purchased a mint four flats green led today for $138.00 If its the round version I would offer around the $80-$100 mark.
> 
> cheers


 Thanks for the info! How do I tell if it is a "four flats" version? Thanks for the info and welcome.


----------



## Rat (Mar 9, 2013)

Pilot said:


> Thanks for the info! How do I tell if it is a "four flats" version? Thanks for the info and welcome.



Its square in shape the other version is round in shape.
Have a look here at James post #491 Both those A2 are 4 flats versions one a very rare black version but they are both 4 flats.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...how-your-Rare-Unusual-SureFires-Part-2/page17


cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ever have the feeling someone is talking about you? 

Rat is among the leading authorities of all that is surefire, you're in good hands.

To help him out here is my photo he is referring to.





Also here are the vintages of the A2
A2 4flats, notice the flat parts, then A2 with a rounded body and finally the A2L. With a LED instead of incandescent bulb


----------



## archimedes (Mar 9, 2013)

Just as a point of interest, there were also bezel variations too ( "flat" & crenellated ) for the A2/4flats ...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 9, 2013)

And now you have the guru of A2 in the thread too. You're truly spoiled! 

I forgot about the different head versions


----------



## archimedes (Mar 9, 2013)

I would consider myself more of a fan than a guru (compared to y'all), but appreciate the compliment


----------



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> And now you have the guru of A2 in the thread too. You're truly spoiled!
> 
> I forgot about the different head versions


 I really appreciate the Gurus and others giving me advice.  From what I can tell the light in question is not a four flats, unfortunately, but I think I'm going to take the plunge anyway as I really like it. I will get pics up when I get my grubby little paws on it. I looks like it only has three flat areas, (where the pocket clip is located). It also does NOT have the "Digital Plus Series" on any of the flats. It looks like the A2 in the middle, between the four flats and full LED version. Thanks again.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 9, 2013)

Although the A2/3rounds is more common (being of more recent vintage), these may be a bit more reliably compatible with a wider variety of stock and aftermarket parts (lamps, "rings", etc).

If you are planning to use this light, as one should, you will have done well :thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 9, 2013)

Collectable is an odd term.

Anything is collectable if you collect them. One of my kids used to collect the wax from cheeses for example....so, it was "collectable".


Most adults at least, collect things that give them pleasure, or, because they assume that they will grow in value with time, as an investment....or both.


So, are you asking if they will appreciate in value?

The answer there is probably not.


If you are asking if you, or others, can collect them, the answer is yes.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Collectable is an odd term.
> 
> Anything is collectable if you collect them. One of my kids used to collect the wax from cheeses for example....so, it was "collectable".
> 
> ...


 Not looking to make money nor appreciation in these, just asking if they are something that is a bit uncommon, as I prefer things that are a bit unusual or offbeat. I hear ya, though, someone can collect anything. I guess I can collect the full LED version of these anytime I walk into a Surefire dealer.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 9, 2013)

Absolutely. Everything you buy used now USED TO BE NEW....and then not enough people wanted them, as something better replaced it, and so on and so forth.



Car rims are not in that many collections, but used wagon wheels are all over the place.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

archimedes said:


> Although the A2/3rounds is more common (being of more recent vintage), these may be a bit more reliably compatible with a wider variety of stock and aftermarket parts (lamps, "rings", etc).
> 
> If you are planning to use this light, as one should, you will have done well :thumbsup:


 I am planning on using it. I think it will be a good all around light for me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 9, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Ever have the feeling someone is talking about you?
> Rat is among the leading authorities of all that is surefire, you're in good hands.



I wish there is too much to take in I am still learning big time. But you are right the Guru is here *Archimedes* he is always helping me out with info. 


Hey look at that James comes though with a picture of all three shapes cool besides the Bezel variations but I believe he just scored a 4 flats Gen1 flat bezel :thumbsup:.
Don't forget seeing that it will be a user there is a member selling replacement LED's on MP so if you do not like the LED colour he has every colour LED in the book.

Hey you asked about pricing some went up for sale today check link below. You have to be real quick around here you snooze you lose (I just woke up :duh2
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?286453-ALL-SOLD-3-Surefire-A2s-two-are-four-flats




Pilot said:


> Pretty cool guys. I am new to all this, and now I want a black one too. :thumbsup:



I see you like the Black A2's you will need to spend some serious time in market place. They are very rare and go very fast when they do come up good luck.

cheers


----------



## spencerhsv (May 30, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Ever have the feeling someone is talking about you?
> 
> Rat is among the leading authorities of all that is surefire, you're in good hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## tobrien (Nov 13, 2013)

I just bought a 4-flats A2-WH-HA for $125 on Amazon's 3rd party seller marketplace. I think that was a very fair price, no?


----------

